# Official Hybrid (gas-electric) Thread



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

To keep current on what the hybrid market looks like (compared to the clean, fuel sipping BMW diesels), this thread will cover discussion and reviews of cars ranging from the Toyota Prius to the BMW ActiveHybrid X6.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*BMW ActiveHybrid X6 - The "Most Powerful" Hybrid in the World*

To start the thread off on the right foot, here is a look at the BMW ActiveHybrid X6.

Complete review here.



> One of the most remarkable things about the new BMW ActiveHybrid X6, besides its performance (0-60 in 5.4 seconds) and fuel economy (20% better than the standard X6), is that the driver might never know he's behind the wheel of a hybrid if it weren't for the discreet ActiveHybrid badges and an electric drive display below the tachometer.
> 
> Indeed, the BMW ActiveHybrid X6 handles more like the X6 M than the standard X6, not to mention the run-of-the-mill hybrid. This X6 may well be the most powerful hybrid in the world and yet the engine still shuts down at stops. It is clearly no sluggish Toyota Prius but, weighing in at 5,765 pounds (some 496 more than the non-hybrid), it doesn't promise the fuel economy of a Prius either.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The Diesel Driver just published a review of the 2010 Toyota Prius (which may or may not have acceleration or perhaps driver error problems).

Complete review here.



> _*From time to time, The Diesel Driver test drives non-diesel powered fuel-efficient automobiles. Here is one such review.*_
> The Toyota Prius, the world's first mass produced gasoline-electric hybrid automobile, was first introduced to the domestic Japanese market in 1997 and launched worldwide in 2001. Buyers in the United States have comprised more than half of the more than 1.5 million Prius (the plural of Prius is Prius according to Toyota) sold worldwide thus far.


----------

